# My "Big City" Babies from Erica Are HERE!!!



## Jill (Sep 30, 2007)

I really haven't been able to get pictures that do these babies justice, but they're not going to get anything but dirtier and woollier the longer I wait, so here they are




:

They arrived with Wayne of Sharrway Transport on Friday afternoon and are settling in nicely. They are both sired by Erica's buckskin Buckeroo son, Little King's Big City Buck.

Blue, the greying colt, is a maternal brother to my "DunIT" stallion and will be my junior show gelding next year. Bomb Shell, the perlino filly, is also going to be shown and is a maternal sister to a mare I own who's in foal to Big City to make some kind of cousin-sibling to her :bgrin

I'm sooooooooooo happy with these babies!!!! It's been a lot of fun getting to know them this weekend -- I just wish Monday wasn't coming up so fast.

*[SIZE=12pt]Erica’s Big City Blue By U[/SIZE]* --and -- *[SIZE=12pt]Erica's Big City Bomb Shell[/SIZE]*

(Posed pics at Erica's last week -- Casual pictures from my place this weekend)


----------



## Brandi* (Sep 30, 2007)

oohhhh pretty pretty!



: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: Congrats


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Sep 30, 2007)

Jill, I have been checking all weekend to see if you had posted their pictures yet! Then I finally gave up, figuring that you were now living in the barn with them.



:

They look great and I can't wait to see them "nekkid" in the spring!

Congrats on your new kids! :aktion033:


----------



## Magic (Sep 30, 2007)

They're beautiful Jill!



:


----------



## Leeana (Sep 30, 2007)

OMGosh jill they look GRREAAAT!!!! LOVE them both, woohoo!!!


----------



## lvponies (Sep 30, 2007)

They are beautiful!!! Congratulations!!


----------



## Mona (Sep 30, 2007)

Congratulations Jill! Good Luck with them at the shows next year!


----------



## MBhorses (Sep 30, 2007)

:new_shocked: wow

they look great.


----------



## outlawridge (Sep 30, 2007)

:new_shocked: :aktion033: OUTSTANDING!!



:



:


----------



## jrae (Sep 30, 2007)

WOW! They are beautiful!


----------



## lyn_j (Sep 30, 2007)

Glad they are finally home. Im not wild about double dilutes but that last pic of Bombshell is wonderful. She has such a diva look to her!

Congratulations!

Lyn


----------



## Crabby-Chicken (Sep 30, 2007)

Yay,

I know how you have been waiting and waiting for them Jill! Glad you are happy and have your babies home!


----------



## twister (Sep 30, 2007)

:aktion033: Congratulations Jill, they are both beautiful.

Yvonne


----------



## Marty (Sep 30, 2007)

I like that filly but I'm a sucker for a grey. I can't wait to see the color you end up with. I really got to get a grey over here. I hope you show their brains out next year.


----------



## Devon (Sep 30, 2007)

oh they are amazing






:


----------



## EAD Minis (Sep 30, 2007)

*Awww there gorgeous Jill!!!Congrats!!!!*


----------



## HGFarm (Sep 30, 2007)

Very nice! Thanks for sharing! They look happy to be there.


----------



## minih (Sep 30, 2007)

Congratulations Jill on getting your babies home to you!! It is so much fun getting new horses!! They look great!


----------



## eagles ring farm (Oct 1, 2007)

Beautiful babies



:

congratulations on 2 more wonderful additions

to your herd

Lori


----------



## REO (Oct 1, 2007)

Have fun with your new babies Jill!


----------



## nootka (Oct 1, 2007)

Wow, Jill, they are gorgeous!!!

I can't imagine if they look this great, now, what their potential must be.

You have to be so thrilled and rightly so.

Congratulations (and thank you for sharing them).

Liz M.


----------



## Jill (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks for all the nice compliments




:



:



: I'm thrilled with both Bomb Shell and Blue.

Poor Blue was only just weaned being that he was born on June 3! Just so many changes for him so fast but he is doing well. Bomb Shell is head boss in charge of him, but she loves him too.

I just wish it didn't get to be Monday morning so fast. I'd love to spend more time with them today but have to go to the office.


----------



## Vertical Limit (Oct 1, 2007)

Jill, I can feel your excitement. I know how much you were looking forward to getting these guys home. Congratulations on adding two more beautiful members to your herd. You are really going to have fun with them!


----------



## hairicane (Oct 1, 2007)

Congrats on getting your new kids home! They look great :aktion033:. I know u will do well with them. Their brother Banker says "HI". He is so smart and sweet and Im sure yours are too.



:


----------



## Kim~Crayonboxminiatures (Oct 1, 2007)

Congratulations Jill! I can't wait for Bombshell's mamma to get here! Should be later this month.


----------



## Jill (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks Carol, Jen and Kim







I came home early and my first stop before even getting out of my office clothes was to lay some pets and kisses on Bomb Shell and Blue. I already love them so much.

Kim, I can't wait to hear how much you love Infinity in person. She makes some GOOD babies!!!!! Go figure, she is a gorgeous mare


----------



## GREENWOODMINIS (Oct 1, 2007)

Jill :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: Congrats on some very pretty horses...I am really happy for you



:

lis


----------



## FoRebel (Oct 1, 2007)

Beautiful babies Jill!


----------



## CKC (Oct 4, 2007)

It's taken me a while to post. I don't get to do that much anymore.

I got to see Jill's new cuties in person. I peaked over into their stall in the trailer while unloading my new Erica baby off.



(Will get pictures this week).

Congratulations Jill!

Kim


----------



## PaintNminis (Oct 4, 2007)

Congrats!

They Both look Great


----------



## Jill (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks, ladies!!!!

Bomb Shell and Blue have been here almost a week now, and I'm really getting attached. They're both sooooooooooo sweet and very playful!


----------



## River1018 (Oct 4, 2007)

Congrats Jill! How fun! :aktion033:


----------



## Russ (Oct 4, 2007)

Congratulations Jill !!! :aktion033:


----------



## Jessica_06 (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats Jill! :aktion033: :aktion033: I didn't see the pics til' today! Havent been to this forum in a while!

I bet you already cant wait until Spring when you clip them out for the first time



: Take care ~Jessica


----------



## BeckyG (Oct 6, 2007)

:aktion033: :aktion033: Congratulations, Jill :aktion033: :aktion033:

*They are both Beautiful !!!*

I REALLY like that 3rd pic! (The 1st pic of Blue.)

-Becky


----------



## Scoopiedoo (Oct 6, 2007)

CONGRATS Jill!!!! Mine will be home the middle of this week, and I just can't stand it! My baby girl was born in FEBRUARY and now the next 4-5 days feel like they'll last FOREVER! I just can't wait to see her! Oh and Ms. Chrissy......I just don't know if I can stand it. They're being picked up tomorrow.



:

Beautiful babies you have there, it's really no wonder you're in LOVE, they're wonderful. Can't wait to watch them grow up in pictures.



:

Enjoy them and don't forget to share them with us whenever you get a chance.

Jodi


----------



## Jill (Oct 6, 2007)

Oh, thanks everyone



They've been here a little over a week now and are really settling in. I am very much in love







Also, every once in awhile, I will ask H who his favorite minis are. Blue's already on his list of favorites



:

Jodi -- your babies are gorgeous!!! You must be so excited about them being home so soon. Just a few more days






:


----------



## LindaL (Oct 7, 2007)

I just saw this thread (I dont have time you go thru all the threads usually), so sorry i am late in saying CONGRATS on your new babies!!!! :aktion033: :aktion033:

They are both gorgeous (cant believe how fast Blue is greying... :new_shocked: )...and I cant wait to see them in their summer clothes next summer...



:


----------



## High Meadow Miniatures (Oct 7, 2007)

Congrats!! :aktion033: :aktion033: They are gorgeous! :cheeky-smiley-006:



:



: I like Bombshell the best



: I especaily like the 2nd one of her trotting



:



:


----------



## Scoopiedoo (Oct 8, 2007)

Hey Jill,

They're on their way!!!!!!!! They were picked up yesterday around 2:30, and they should be here by tomorrow night. I think the next day is going to DRAG big time! Erica sent me pictures last night of the girls before they loaded, and my heart just flutters the more I look at them



: My baby is finally coming home, and I couldn't be more excited.

I'll share pictures when they get here, I can't wait to meet them!

Jodi


----------



## Jill (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi, Jodi --

It won't be much longer now!!!! I know how excited you are








Plus, as much as you love them in their pictures, I bet you will be even more tickled with how they are in person! Can't wait to see your new ones









Jill


----------

